# need bid,contract forms



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey i got a few questions what time of the year do all you guys start advertising, and do any of you have some good bid forms and contract forms thank you for all your help but i draw blanks when trying to think of how to create these


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah i wouldn't mind i just looked at the website but i don't have that kind of money now but wil comes winter so i will deff consider my email is

[email protected]


----------

